# Surf Tomorrow



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

OK, who can go? I can fish tomorrow from 6:30 am until 11 am. Anyone want to meet up? I can meet anywhere from the Seawall to Surfside of SLP. :doowapsta


----------



## jayken86 (Feb 24, 2014)

il most likely be down there. im working tonight, but should be able to be at the beach by about 645


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

What's the water color like I may go too just scared that nw wind may have been bad.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Seaweed is bad in SS, hopefully it won't effect the wade. Couldn't keep the the long lines out today. Within minutes had line plum full of weed, unfishable.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Jamaica Beach current wind is dead out of the north. Hopefully 10-12 hours of north wind tonight will get it right. As far as the weed, I am going to take my chances. As long as it is not so thick you can walk on it I should be ok with the trout rod. LOL.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Good luck! I can't do tomorrow. Post a report.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Will do. Fingers crossed.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Well I'm here. It's flat. Time to get wet.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck, post a report and water color.. Be safe.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Birds birds birds


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Man that looks nice! Good fishing to all who are able to go. Post up your results and a weed report

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Zero weed and zero fish from the west end at Woodys. Croaker and arties. No luck.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

HoustonKid said:


> Zero weed and zero fish from the west end at Woodys. Croaker and arties. No luck.


At least you gave it a shot! Did you wet wade? That temperature drop over the weekend had me wearing waders yesterday.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

HoustonKid said:


> Zero weed and zero fish from the west end at Woodys. Croaker and arties. No luck.


Good news on the weed, bad news on the fish. I may get down there Wednesday to chk out the Bolivar area. Thx for posting.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Wet wade. Headed home then to work. Water looks good. Maybea later bite.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks HoustonKid for the updates and photo's, they will be in soon and that's why it's called fishing and not catching my friend. 

Looking forward to getting out there with you one of these morning when I can change my schedule.. Have a safe trip home and great day.


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

Im headed down tomoro but see that it is supposed to get choppy again. Any ideas on what could help my chances? I make these day trips and hardly ever get on any fish so it would be nice to catch a few this round. Thanks! I heard the jetties were putting out some trout and reds but that was last week.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I was afraid of that. This is the kind of post frontal high pressure that seems to kill any sort of bite.


----------



## bwool (May 21, 2013)

gigem87 said:


> I was afraid of that. This is the kind of post frontal high pressure that seems to kill any sort of bite.


So what your saying is, dont go fishing this afternoon?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I had only one solid almost yanked the rod out of my hand hit on croaker. Zero other than that.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

bwool said:


> So what your saying is, dont go fishing this afternoon?


I would never say that!


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

I wouldn't use croaker right now. If you are gonna throw bait this early in the surf, use shrimp


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I bet it goes off this afternoon it was perfect when I left at 1 pm with no fish they have to eat and man was it pretty. Talked to a couple fellers that caught some big ones on Galveston side I was on surfside


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

dbarham said:


> I bet it goes off this afternoon it was perfect when I left at 1 pm with no fish they have to eat and man was it pretty. Talked to a couple fellers that caught some big ones on Galveston side I was on surfside


what access did you fish


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

We got on a few ! This afternoon !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

What were you throwin at those Specks?


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Rawpower said:


> What were you throwin at those Specks?


DSL old spice !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Found a few as well. Red/white chicken boy was the ticket









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

That smack had a bad day. Well I guess they all did.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

livinadream said:


> That smack had a bad day. Well I guess they all did.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I thought it was a great idea to get ahold of the sharks tail and try to drag in to shore....... don't try that lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

rubberducky said:


> I thought it was a great idea to get ahold of the sharks tail and try to drag in to shore....... don't try that lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Hold my beer and watch this

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

rubberducky said:


> Found a few as well. Red/white chicken boy was the ticket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Early surf trout winner! Let's rock the surf soon bro!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Solodaddio said:


> Early surf trout winner! Let's rock the surf soon bro!


Shot me a text man and let's put a trip together!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Hold my beer and watch this


lol...


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Question, how long does it takes for the surf to clean out from the muddy looking water? I see the wind is going to be SSE tomorrow, was hoping to get out tomorrow?

Thanks,
Deckid


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

deckid said:


> Question, how long does it takes for the surf to clean out from the muddy looking water? I see the wind is going to be SSE tomorrow, was hoping to get out tomorrow?
> 
> Thanks,
> Deckid


With the high winds in the forecast, I wouldn't expect it to clean up for a while.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

deckid said:


> Question, how long does it takes for the surf to clean out from the muddy looking water? I see the wind is going to be SSE tomorrow, was hoping to get out tomorrow?
> 
> Thanks,
> Deckid





bjones2571 said:


> With the high winds in the forecast, I wouldn't expect it to clean up for a while.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




You better strap your Nikes on good.

I'd find something else to do tomorrow. Like surfing....


----------

